
Show HN: MarketStore – Timeseries database in Go for financial market data - yoshyoshi
https://github.com/alpacahq/marketstore
======
yoshyoshi
Hi HN, we built MarketStore, now opensourced, to address scalability issues
around handling large amounts of financial market data analyzing price history
with data spanning many years, including tick-level for the all US equities or
the exploding crypto currencies space. You can think of this as an extensible
DataFrame service that is accessible from anywhere in your system, at higher
scalability.

Looking around github, many timeseries databases were there but mainly for
general-purpose timeseries data, targeting IoT sensor data or system
monitoring metrics and designed for JSON. Financial timeseries data, in
particular, has different requirements, in which the data is pretty dense,
more structured, and long history is demanded. We couldn’t find the best
solution for our financial markets use case. It was obvious that not just we
but also anyone who works on this financial timeseries data would need this
solution. In the coming age where more and more people write automated trading
systems and try to analyze this kind of data, it is inevitable to handle it
very efficiently.

We wrote about a specific use-case dealing with Bitcoin price data for crypto
algorithmic trading.

[https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/5/8/how-to-setup-
bitco...](https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/5/8/how-to-setup-bitcoin-
historical-price-data-for-algo-trading-in-fiveminutes) .

And if you’re interested more in the development/internals of this project, we
wrote a post when opensourced MarketStore. We love to hear your feedback!

[https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/3/5/marketstore-
openso...](https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/3/5/marketstore-opensourced)

